# Brindles - different types?



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm only familiar with Avy brindles. We don't have any other types here. I've read about American brindles. Are they different from European brindles, and if so, what are their genetics? If anyone has a pic, that would be handy if there are obvious differences in these types.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

They're called x-brindled or Mobr. It's sex-linked recessive, and looks very different. Search the forum for those terms.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Mojo...you're in the US right?....we have both A^vy brindle AND Mo^br (european) brindle. I've worked with both, though just with Mo^br now.

Laigaie, Mo^br is sex linked dominant with lethality in hemizygous males (and homozygous females...though its extremely rate for hemizygous males to reach breeding age)

all males die b/c of the gene if they get it from their mother. Mo^br is on the x-chromosome (thus sex-linked)...effectively, does are the only ones who can pass it on (males almost always die before weaning age....and every breeder who works with it, that I'm aware of anyway, culls affected males at a very young age, before they begin to suffer. ). A Mo^br doe will produce approximately 50% brindle offspring.

hemizygous means on the x-chromosome in a male btw...since they have only one x-chromosome they can only have one copy of a gene that is on the x-chromosome....therefore they can't be heterozygous or homozygous...if they have the gene, they are hemizygous


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

While there is Mobr in the US, it is not "American Brindle", nor is it common in the slightest. I appreciate the correction about dom/rec, however.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I didn't say it was common, nor that its "American brindle".......I'm not sure how you got that impression?... I was just saying that its here....


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for replies. Laigaie, yes, I searched x-brindle as you sugggested and found pics - they are different! Not only in colour and pattern, but also body type. I gather the x-brindle doesn't have obesity issues like the lethal yellows and the viable yellows.

Very helpful info, Stina. Thanks! I didn't realise that there was a mouse equivalent of tortie cats. (BTW I'm in Australia, not the US. No x-linked brindles here unfortunately.) I saw some pics of your brindles in the search I just did. Very pretty mice, especially in satin.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Oh yeah...I meant to share pics...but forgot...lol

No, x-brindle doesn't have obesity issues. 

Tortie cats are tortie b/c of sex linkage...but its not really equivalent....there is no lethality involved with orange or black in cats.

I looooove my x-brindles...they're so perty


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

There is also c-diluted Avy, which is quite quite pretty too!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

x-brindle can be c-diluted as well


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

tinyhartmouseries said:


> There is also c-diluted Avy, which is quite quite pretty too!


They're quite popular in Australia.  The name we use is snow tigers - just a common use name rather than anything recognised and standardised.


----------

